# Nikon ViewNX Ver 1.4.0 Question



## Mictouch (May 12, 2010)

I have been using the ViewNX and really love all the features. I just recently downloaded the trial of Niko Camera Control Pro 2 for my P.C. This is a great program and I have my Niko D-300S connected via USB cable and all the functions work great! 

Now for the question:

Does anyone know how to make ViewNX toggle directly to the newest image?

I have the camera im my studio connected to my P.C. and I have dual monitors. I have the ViewNX on one monitor with the Camera Pro also open. When in Live View in Camera Pro I can take an image and it automatically transfers to ViewNX and goes to the bottom of my files in my directory like it should, But to view it I either need to click on the new image or click on the forward arrow on the second monitor where I have the Full Screen image displayed for ViewNX.

Does anyone know how to display the new image AUTOMATICALLY so I don't have to get my Lazy Ass over to the P.C. and I can just shoot and watch them come up from my tripod?

Thanks in Advance... Gary


----------



## NateS (May 13, 2010)

Well, I'm replying because if nobody else does, I don't want you to think nobody cares.  I am very familiar with ViewNX and use it for every photo before going to Capture NX2.  I however have not ever used camera control pro so I haven't the slightest clue as to how they integrate with each other.  I will play around in the menus of ViewNX if I get a chance and see if I find anything hopeful.


----------

